# Wife work week cut from 3 days to 2 - can she claim JSB ?



## SemperFi (23 Feb 2010)

Wife has worked at place non-stop for > 10 years, in the last couple of years she went from a 5 day to 3 day week (reared kids). 

Not long after a  hefty pay cut all staff were then told  they have to cut 1 work day as the business is not doing well. So now she will only be able to work 2 days and not 3.

Can she qualify for JSB on these grounds ? And if so would that be €196 / 6  per week ?

Many thanks for any replies,

SF


----------



## Welfarite (23 Feb 2010)

Read keypost guide for unemployed


----------



## SemperFi (23 Feb 2010)

Hi, 

Great thread, I knew this already but was still unclear whether it applies to my wife :



Welfarite said:


> More information on loss of employment and redundancy:
> 
> *Loss of employment*
> 
> ...


----------



## Welfarite (23 Feb 2010)

Unclear on which part? Your wife should have claimed when her days were first reduced but can do so now if she is available for full-time work. If not (still rearing kids?), then she can't.


----------



## SemperFi (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

So if she only wants to work a 3 day week and has been cut to 2 does she not therefore qualify ?

Cheers


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately so. She has to be available for and loking for full-time work to claim JB/JA


----------



## SemperFi (24 Feb 2010)

Thats grand - much appreciated. Cheers.


----------

